# prince regent torte



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

Merry Christmas every one,
Hey, i was hoping that some one out there knows of and has a recipe for a seriously multi-layered butter cake. It has very thin layers of cake with buttercream or ganache in between. I had it once when i was very young it came from our neighbors who were Germain. I didn't have it for years till i got married and my maid of honour's parents were freinds with the same neighbors so they made me the cake again for the dessert at my wedding. A piece was saved for me (cause when you get married who has time to eat) but the clean-up crew threw it out so i still haven't had it. Now 35yrs later i still crave this cake and my maid of honour has moved and i don't have any contact with her anymore and all i was able to find out about the cake was it was called a Prince Regent torte my freind couldn't cook so she couldn't give me any more details.
Please help in this quest to satisfy 3decades of cravings.
thanx, trulys:roll:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I Googled "Prince Regent Torte" and the only useful information I got was the site for this restaurant in Georgia that has it on their menu: http://www.villaeuropa.com/common/content.asp?PAGE=308

You could try explaining the situation and maybe they'll send you the recipe.

Good luck!


----------



## myplaceoryours (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm a little confused because you use the word "torte" in your heading but describe a layered cake. I wonder if you're describing the Black Forest cake with a bit of a twist. 
http://www.germanculture.com.ua/libr.../aa022801a.htm
I have also heard German Chocolate Cake recipes described in the same context:
http://www.germanculture.com.ua/recipes/blchoco6.htm
I doubt that these are absolutes with respect to fulfilling your current interest but they may be a starting point for you.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

thank-you guys for checking it out for me but i've already googled it, I also live in german community but it's mennonite so they're different and haven't heard of it , i've checked the library for german dishes but nothing, hence why i've called upon the world pros. And it has absolutly nothing in common with a black forest cake. This cake has about 12-15 maybe more, very thin approx. 1/4-1/2" thick,very buttery layers not chocolate though. the filling i'm unsure of ,it was either a buttercream or a ganache but it definately was chocolate and not mocha or coffee and no fruit and very rich . It's called a torte because it's european and cakes are plain and tortes are dresses-up over there. One thing is, i do get the feeling that in the right region of germany it's probably common cause when i did ask my freind about it in the first place she told me the name like it was common and everybody had heard of it which is how it ended up being served at my wedding which everybody raved about but me cause i didn't get any and it as made especially for me as a gift from the neighbor. (in case your wondering we had a very small wedding of 60 people so it wasn't like she did a favour of 150-200 people, but her gift was very appeciated by me anyway) So i figured this web gets looked at by a ton of chefs both pro and not and possibly someone out there knows this cake, cause i've been looking for years and have come up with nothing.
trulys


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

These appear to me to be pretty close to what you're describing. Give these a shot:

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/re...s/views/104023

http://www.dianasdesserts.com/index....110/Recipe.cfm


----------



## jacaranda (Sep 28, 2006)

It's usually written using the German spelling _Prinzregent_, which is why you had difficulty tracking it down on Google.

There are several German-language recipes on the Net, if you read German or can get someone to translate. All the English-language ones seem to be copied from the same original, since every one of them suggests using "2 cups of strong chocolate pudding" as a filling, which sounds uniquely horrible.

Either of Culprit's two recipes looks perfect - _Prinzregent-torte_'s basically a _Dobostorte _without the caramel topping.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I always thought this was the one where you bake a very thin layer of the batter, then add another thin layer on top and bake that, making two layers baked together, then continue another layer, bake, etc. I don't know how many layers total, and I don't remember where I saw it, but there was a chocolate coating over all. I did one day fancy doing it but so haven't. 

Once you get the first and second layers baked from then on I should imagine the next layer almost cooks itself being spread over the hot just baked layer.
qahtan


----------



## myplaceoryours (Nov 20, 2006)

Perhaps I don't understand the explanation but, as I interpret it, you're describing baking a new layer of batter over an already cooked cake layer and doing that several times to complete the cake. 
Inasmuch as I've never tried to do anything like that and have never heard of a process even similar to that I am not qualified to offer guidance; except to say that I don't believe that's the way it's done and I couldn't imagine trying to produce anything edible using such a method.
At the moment, Culprit's links seem to me to be the best resources available for the recipe of interest and I believe those links are essentially the recipe(s) sought.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

As I said it was a long time ago, and I can't remember where I saw it, but yes it was as you say baked layer over layer, but they were very thin layers.

But that, I thought a Prince Regent torte was.

qahtan


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I googled and this sounds as if it's the one,but I can't get into the site to see further. qahtan
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
PDF] UntitledFile Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat
... golden and fully baked. Then a. second layer of batter was drizzled over the first and cooked. ... were baked. When the last layer was completed, the cake ...
caliber.ucpress.net/doi/pdf/10.1525/gfc.2001.1.2.90 - Similar pages 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

The Encyclopedia of Creative Cooking (Weathervane Books, dist. by Crown Publishers; 1985) includes a recipe for "Neopolitan Torte" which is prepared using a dough consisting of creamed butter, sugar, eggs, almonds, lemon rind and flour. The dough is rolled into five equal parts to fit a spring-form pan and each layer is spread with 1/3 cup of jam before the next layer of dough is added, more jam, more layers, until all five layers are complete in the pan. Then it's time to bake at 400 degrees.
Clearly, it's not the recipe that's being sought but I might never have considered it had it not been for this thread. I'm gonna bake it for New Years Eve.


----------



## jacaranda (Sep 28, 2006)

The affair with the batter, where each thin layer of batter is cooked before the next is applied, is called _Baumkuchen _(tree cake - because the effect is like wood grain) - very popular in Germany, Poland and the Baltic states.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

It's not a butter based batter because the layers are so thin and a butter batter would crumble .

(I'm thinking say: Butter based batter is better 10 times fast  )

Might be something to look into.

April



> It's not a butter cake because


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Well I am pleased that I have finally found "the" cake that I was referring to. I was beginning to think I had dreamt about it,,, )) I my self think it would be a challenge to try and make it. But then if it is easy to make then any one can make it. ;-))) qahtan 


Baumkuchen -- the King of Cakes!

A true test of a pastry chef's skills, the Baumkuchen has earned its reputation as the "King of Cakes." This labor-intensive specialty gets it name, which translates literally as Tree Cake, from the many thin rings that form as layer upon layer of cake is baked. For more than 200 years German bakers have been producing this treat by placing a thin spit over a heat source, originally a wood fire, then evenly brushing batter over it, giving each new layer a chance to bake to a golden brown before brushing on the next. When the cake is removed and sliced, each layer is divided from the next by a golden line, resembling the rings on a crosscut tree. Skilled pastry chefs have been known to create cakes with 25 layers, weighing over 100 pounds and measuring more than 3 feet long. The recipe here is adapted for the home baker and uses a springform pan instead of a spit. Of course the ring effect won't be exactly the same, but the taste is still worth the effort and you won't have to spend your Christmas holiday cleaning drips of burned batter off the oven. 

Ingredients:
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

2 sticks butter 
3/4 cup sugar 
8 eggs (separated) 
2 tbsp rum 
grated lemon rind 
1 pinch salt 
1/3 cup minced almonds 
1 cup plus 2 tbsp flour mixed with 
1 cup plus 2 tbsp starch 
1/2 cup apricot jam, melted 
almond paste, powdered sugar, or chocolate icing (optional)

Cooking:
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Whip butter and sugar well until creamy. Gradually add egg yolks and the remaining ingredients to the butter-sugar mixture until a light, foamy batter forms. Beat egg whites until very stiff and stir gently into the batter. Pour about 2 tablespoons batter (a thin covering) into a 8-1/2" springform pan greased with butter. On the uppermost oven rack, bake (or broil!) in a preheated oven at 450° F for 2 minutes or until golden brown. Watch carefully, this browning can take place very quickly. Repeat until all the batter is gone -- you should have about 14 to 16 layers. When the cake is done, let it stand a few minutes before running a sharp knife along the sides of the pan. Remove the cake from the pan and glaze with melted apricot jam. Once the jam is set, you can add an additional glaze of thinned almond paste or immediately finish the cake with a thin icing made from powered sugar or the highest quality chocolate available (use your favorite chocolate).


----------



## myplaceoryours (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!! Thanks gahtan (and the others who clarified this for me); I've just gotta try this. If it hadn't been for this thread I might never have known about this fantastic idea. Funny how one thread can lead to another similarly related discovery.


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

TRULYS:
Good afternoon to you.If you go to:

http://compass-rose.tripod.com/compa...?from=20040908

you will find your recipe. Just scroll down exactly 1/2 way. The ingredients are Canadien But if you have any problems we can solve it for you I am sure. Good luck & enjoy the rest of the day my friend.

~Z~BESTUS.:chef:


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

TRULYS:
Good afternoon. There appears in my previous post an omission or I just goofed. In any event I am re-stating that site for you.

http://compass-rose.tripod.com/compa...?from=20040908

I typed it correctly this time.

~ZEE.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I noticed that when you posted the site address for the Prince Regent torte,
you said you used the buttercreme recipe from "The Village Bakers Wife"
and I wondered if you had ever attempted to make a cake like the ones on the front cover of the book, the cakes I speak of look like a dome.

qahtan


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

GAHTAN:
I read your post to me. I think you must have me confused with another member. All I did was refer Trulys to a website for a cake recipe only. 
Good luck & Happy Holiday to you.

~ZEE.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Sorry about that Zee.
No matter as I am not a fan of "The Village Bakers Wife" anyway.

Seasons Greetings to you and yours, qahtan


----------



## salemmyst (Feb 14, 2007)

This is for Trulys. I was just wondering if you ever got the recipe for this cake? If not I have it. My grandmother is from Bavaria, Germany and I got it from her. My family also refers to as the eight layer cake. Just let me know if you would like my grandmothers recipe and I will be happy to give it to you.


----------



## mateykolev (Oct 19, 2008)

Is that what you are looking for :lips:. The recipe has something missing or inaccurate because I've tried it and it doesn't work but I'm going to try to contact the author and see if we can fix that. If can get it to work I'll translate it and I will post it.
Wish me luck!


----------



## jessgm (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey,

Probably around 3 years too late with this post but I stumbled across it and thought I would post a link to the recipe just in case Trulys was still craving it. I would hate to be lusting after a cake for almost 40 years without getting to eat some.

I was going to post a link but because I have never posted before this forum won't let me so I'll tell you how to find it instead.Just google come dine with me and prince regent cake and it should be the first result.

It was made on an episode of a really awesome UK cooking show called Come Dine With Me. Anyway,it looked great, am considering making one myself.

Jess


----------



## schneewitchen (Jan 25, 2011)

I lived in the Back Forest 30 years ago. I was given a cookbook and  a baking book by a German friend. I have treasured them both for everyday recipes and also for the formal Torte that you seek.

I have made it many times and it is Wunderbar!!

The book is Dr Oetker  German Home Baking and it does have a recipe in it for Prinz Regent Torte. the recipe is on page 25, with a fab picture on 17. I went online and found a similar edition that was called German Home Baking Today. Recipe on page 32. Too long to type here. I could send a jpg of a scan of the page.


----------

